# The Churches



## newnature (Mar 22, 2017)

Then go to the churches and find out for yourself what you have to do to get God to say YES or NO. But be aware, there’s insecurity in those messages. These are the doctrines we’re tossed to and fro by as we hear those things and fail to understand the good news of reconciliation. Wow! What good news the world could hear. Someone has paid their sin debt already. The decision was made before you were ever born. What wonderful news! Now, not everyone is going to be in Heaven because God reconciled the world unto himself, we know that. The Bible clearly teaches that you have to accept that gift. Love doesn’t force itself. God is equally as much love as he is just. So, he doesn’t force that on anyone. He offers it freely to the world, but he did indeed accomplished it for the world through his son. The issue is no longer sin, the issue is: what well you do with what the son accomplished where your sin debt is concerned. â€¨

Most are going back to the 12, trying to rely upon what the 12 would tell them. How many know of Paul’s distinct message today? Are we moving toward truth or moving away form truth? The Savior did not send Paul to build upon or to add further truth to the message of those who preceded Paul. (Romans 15:20) The foundation they laid was of Jesus as Messiah to the nation Israel. The Messiah is promised to Israel for the ruling over of that Kingdom, that earthly Kingdom promised that nation. Paul would not to have wanted us to mix the message of the 12 in regard to God’s program to and with the nation Israel...with the message specifically given him for the Gentiles. Paul was given that brand new revelation. He would not have wanted us to add or mix earthly Kingdom truth with the message he dispensed. He went to great lengths to separate his ministry with the ministries of those before him. 1 Corinthians 3:10 - But let every man take heed how he buildeth thereupon.


----------



## Artfuldodger (Mar 22, 2017)

Matthew 19:28
Jesus said to them, "Truly I tell you, at the renewal of all things, when the Son of Man sits on his glorious throne, you who have followed me will also sit on twelve thrones, judging the twelve tribes of Israel.

Is there any connection?


----------



## newnature (Mar 22, 2017)

The 12 apostles who will be sitting on 12 thrones, judging or presiding over the 12 tribes of the nation Israel. That is the earthly component of the Kingdom of Yahweh, the good news that Israel’s promised earthly kingdom was right at her doorstep. Israel, the people to whom the Gospel of the Kingdom was being proclaimed could become a part of the Gospel of the Kingdom, meaning they would be granted entrance into that land they had been promised, that kingdom. But they would have to believe what they were seeing Jesus do and understand the connection that he was their Messiah.


----------



## Artfuldodger (Mar 22, 2017)

newnature said:


> The 12 apostles who will be sitting on 12 thrones, judging or presiding over the 12 tribes of the nation Israel. That is the earthly component of the Kingdom of Yahweh, the good news that Israel’s promised earthly kingdom was right at her doorstep. Israel, the people to whom the Gospel of the Kingdom was being proclaimed could become a part of the Gospel of the Kingdom, meaning they would be granted entrance into that land they had been promised, that kingdom. But they would have to believe what they were seeing Jesus do and understand the connection that he was their Messiah.



In Romans 11, all the Jews but the Remnant were temporarily blinded for the purpose of letting salvation be offered to the Gentiles. Would not this temporary blinding make it hard for them to believe Jesus was the Messiah?


----------

